# Fridge Waterline



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

I think you mean 1/4".

What's the problem? Are both ends the same?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

3/4" would be the same size as the main line coming into your house. Not likly the same fitting size as your trying to work with.


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes sorry about that i meant to say 1/4".

It appears that both are 1/4", the line from the fridge is a compression fitting (i think) since when i look into it it looks like it has a rubber gasket. It also doesnt appear to look that "deep" but i'm guessing the "male" side will sink deeper into it to get a good seal.

Anyway the water line in the wall appears to be 1/4" inch as well but as i thread the fridge line on it looks like they should fit but i can never get thefridge line to thread/bite. Atfirst i tough that the little gasket on the fridge line was preventing it from connecting.


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you using compression fittings with soft copper or plastic?

The ferrule itself is what does the sealing. I've never seen a gasket. Can you post a pic?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

going to need pictures as you are not describing it very well


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

Will be back at the house this evening and will post a few pics tonight.

Thanks


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay so here are the pictures of the lines.

As stated before the line from the fridge appears as if it should go onto the water output but for whatever reason doesn't want to thread.


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay sorry, so how do I rotate the images?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I see no reason for it not to thread on, both are 1/4" compression fittings. Maybe the threads on the valve are messed up.


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

Grab the nut with one hand, the line with other. If you can't see the threads then replace the flexible line.

It shouldn't be flush as shown. 

If you're reusing the line, don't. They don't last forever, even the stainless steel ones. Get a new one. You don't need to find your kitchen flooded some morning.


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

AandPDan
I was wondering about that. It really appears as if I could only see 1-2 threads, I thought maybe the gasket/o-ring would push down and expose more threads.

Thanks


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

AandPDan
I was wondering about that. It really appears as if I could only see 1-2 threads, I thought maybe the gasket/o-ring would push down and expose more threads.

Thanks


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

theres nothing wrong with that line, you will only see 1 or 2 threads. When it starts onto the fitting the washer gets depressed.


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

Should i consider changing the valve? What is that 5/8 to 1/4


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

The valves look fine.

Just give the nut a bit of a pull so that you expose a thread or two. I don't see really any threads in that first pic. Then with it on the valve push down, hard, while you rotate the nut clockwise. It should seal up as it tightens.


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll give it another go this evening. Hopefully I was just "babying" it.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

that brass male looks stripped..the refer water line should screw on finget tight with a wrench 1/4 turn tight...if it isn't threading on its not you its the exsisting valve....


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

Well i tried it again and no luck. I think it might be stripped, i brought the line to the valve and pushed hard against it and turned and nothing, it just turned in palace. I bought a new valve but didnt have enough time to shut the water off to change it out.

Here is the one thing currently, the old valve that isnt cooperating has a cap on it which seems to screw on and off pretty easily (the pics show it with the cap off, obviously). The SS line from the fridge just isnt screwing on easily. On the drive home i just thought of it and didnt try it but i will try and test the existing valve cap on the new valve. That should answer the question is the valve is even 1/4" right?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

if you have a new valve in hand why not just try to hook the water line up to it before you go to all the trouble of replacing it? I assume because this is a new refrig it is a new water line? Who hooked the water line to the refrig valve?


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

The delivery people delivered the fridge, didn't do the install, just drop off and they put the water line on to the fridge, just didnt connect it up to the water.

I did connect the fridge line to the new replacement valve, and it worked fine, just hand t replaced the old valve with this new one.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

so your saying all is well once you replace the valve?


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

hardwareman said:


> so your saying all is well once you replace the valve?


I'm really hoping that's the case.


----------



## swtsae (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, this just gets more and more fun.

So I attempt to remove the old valve, and initially it wasnt turning then all of a sudden it was turning...or so I though, turns out I turned the whole pipe and it busted at the 90. AWESOME....

ANyway I had to cut sheet rock to get to that area that I broke it off then get some Gator Bites to couple a short piece then connect up a 90 to give me back my vertical pipe to the valve. That gator bite stuff really seems to work. So far so good.... I put the new valve on 1/2" to 1/4" the ice maker line goes on the new 1/4" in line well.

Turn the water back on and all the gator bite connections are dry but wouldn't you know it the valve where it connects up to the 1/2" has a slow leak,. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Yes I did put teflon tape on there (about 3-4 wraps. Is it possible to put too much teflon tape? I'm thinking about maybe wrapping it 6-7 times. Thoughts?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no, 2 to 3 wraps is plenty. wrap with the direction of the threads. Give it another 1/2 turn if you can


----------

